# Learning to ride fixed



## Andy84 (9 Sep 2010)

I've flipped my rear wheel on my boardman to fixed, but I'm really struggling with starting off!

I'm currently using the supplied pedals with toe clips and once I get going I'm fine, however I have to hold on to a lampost / railings etc. to get my 2nd foot in the toe clips.

When using toe clips on a geared bike I've found them fine, but riding fixed means I can't keep the pedal still for long enough to get my foot in.

Will this get easier with practice, or would it be worth swapping the pedals for the spd's from my other bike?


----------



## Andy84 (9 Sep 2010)

Only because I couldn't really afford them at the same time as the bike, was a bit of a spur of the moment purchase.

It would make sense to to buy another set of pedals as I do still use the geared bike as well.

Guess that I would still have the same problem with starting off though?


----------



## wackelpuding (9 Sep 2010)

I found that the clips and staps provided with my boardman were made of a very soft/thin material, so made them very hard to use riding fixed, as the centre of the strap always drooped quite alot in the centre. So I ended up using another set of clips + straps from another bike, which resolved the problem until I upgraded to SPDs.


----------



## colinr (9 Sep 2010)

I rode straps for a few months and never fully came to terms with them. Double sided SPDs are far easier IMO.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Sep 2010)

Agree - double sided SPDs are the way to go.


----------



## 4F (10 Sep 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> Agree - double sided SPDs are the way to go.




Agreed M520's are perfect for the job and cheap as chips


----------



## clarion (10 Sep 2010)

Absolutely to the M520s. I prefer clips & straps, but, since I use my fixed mainly for commuting in that there London village, I have a lot of starting & stopping, which gets tedious. 

Actually, I use XTR SPDs now, but have ridden M520s and they are very good too.


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2010)

It comes with practice but it would be worthwhile changing to leather straps as they are stiff and stay in place properly and are much easier to use.


----------



## PpPete (10 Sep 2010)

another + for M520s
Have them on geared, fixed, and tandem


----------



## RedBike (10 Sep 2010)

I would suggest you start off by using the clipless pedals with the bike setup as a single speed. 

In order to 'clip in' you need to align the cleat on the bottom of your shoe with the pedal. This isn't as difficult as it sounds. However, for your first few rides you'll probably have to shuffle your foot a bit so you can get everything lined up correctly, and this is a lot easier if the pedal is moving. 

You will soon get the hang of clipless pedals. I couldn't imagine riding fixed wheel without them.


----------



## colinr (10 Sep 2010)

Aldi have SPD shoes for £20 this Thursday. M520s are cheap as chips (here, have a link). So if you fancy a bash at clipless you can do so for under £40. Bargain.


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2010)

I'm on clips and straps on my fixed, its what I prefer, I keep my clipless, time freerides, for the Sunday best bike. Fixed gets used for commuting and general running about and I find that easier on on clips and straps, It also means I don't have to faff about with cycle shoes and needing to change my shoes when I get to work. I use steel toecapped boots to and from work and usually trainers for general running about.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Sep 2010)

Toe-clips and leather straps here on my fixed, but then I've been using it that way since before clipless systems were invented!
Also I use it as a general utility bike too so I don't need special shoes.
Leather straps are the key here, plastic or canvas/webbing are not stiff enough. 

Enjoy fixed... it's hugely satisfying and addictive.


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2010)

Fab Foodie said:


> Toe-clips and leather straps here on my fixed,* but then I've been using it that way since before clipless systems were invented*!
> Also I use it as a general utility bike too so I don't need special shoes.
> Leather straps are the key here, plastic or canvas/webbing are not stiff enough.
> 
> Enjoy fixed... it's hugely satisfying and addictive.



And me, been on Toe-Clips and straps for about 25 years, its clipless that I struggle with. I tried SPD's about three years ago and couldn't get on with them, didn't like them and went back to Toe-Clips after using them for a summer. I've just got a new geared bike and have Time Freerides on it, I'm finding them better than the SPD's but I'm still not happy and struggling with the clippy in/out thing at the moment.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Sep 2010)

dave r said:


> And me, been on Toe-Clips and straps for about 25 years, its clipless that I struggle with. I tried SPD's about three years ago and couldn't get on with them, didn't like them and went back to Toe-Clips after using them for a summer. I've just got a new geared bike and have Time Freerides on it, I'm finding them better than the SPD's but I'm still not happy and struggling with the clippy in/out thing at the moment.


I'm not against clipless though, have looks on the road-bike, single-sided SPDs on the hackbike and never got to change the fixie. If I did I would go for Looks probably, but for now toe-clips and straps suit my needs for occasional use.


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2010)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm not against clipless though, have looks on the road-bike, single-sided SPDs on the hackbike and never got to change the fixie. If I did I would go for Looks probably, but for now toe-clips and straps suit my needs for occasional use.



My fixed is my commuter, general runabout and my winter Sunday ride bike, I use the geared bike for summer Sunday rides and the occasional leisure ride. I brought my pearson three years ago and have put between 8,000 and 10,000 miles on it since then. Like you I'm not against clipless, but sometimes the way I see people promoting them is irritating, both systems have their part to play, its up to people to decide which one they want to use.


----------



## MacB (11 Sep 2010)

There are other options:-

Powergrips - a band that fits across the pedal diagonally and is tightened/released by the angle of your foot. I wasn't that impressed and didn't like the style of pedal required to fit them to, also the fittings themselves were made of cheese, straps were tough enough though

Velcro straps - quite a few around now, I tried the Holdfast ones but there's a lot more variety, and more reasonable prices now. These are designed to work with BMX style pedals and foot retention is just by sliding your foot in. The better ones are heavier duty as they stand up easier. The velcro adjustment means they can be used with a wide variety of footwear. A lot of info on these on LFGSS forums, seem popular with the folks there.

Flat pedals - a BMX style pedal with pins and a good grippy soled shoe, preferably with stealth rubber, will work fine. This is what I intend to use and I know BigSteve on here rides his fixed just in a pair of Vans.

Probably more options that I'm not aware of but nothing wrong with any of the above.


----------



## 4F (12 Sep 2010)

MacB said:


> Flat pedals - a BMX style pedal with pins and a good grippy soled shoe, preferably with stealth rubber, will work fine. This is what I intend to use and I know BigSteve on here rides his fixed just in a pair of Vans.



I would suggest that this is the worst option as the last thing you want to do is for your foot to come off the pedal just as you are hitting 170 rpm downhill .....


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2010)

4F said:


> I would suggest that this is the worst option as the last thing you want to do is for your foot to come off the pedal just as you are hitting 170 rpm downhill .....



I agree with that, its best to have some form of foot retention, the last thing we need is loosing our footing at high revs, fortunately the only time I've pulled my foot out of the clip I was climbing hard, and that was bad enough, grateful that the young lass in the small hatchback who was about to overtake me when it happened had the sense to hang back while I sorted myself out.


----------



## MacB (12 Sep 2010)

4F said:


> I would suggest that this is the worst option as the last thing you want to do is for your foot to come off the pedal just as you are hitting 170 rpm downhill .....



That's why I'll keep my front and rear v-brakes

Seriously, not having a dig, but I read a lot about the perils of riding fixed without foot retention, yet I don't find many that have actually tried it. The ones I have found that ride this way don't seem to consider it an issue.


----------



## 4F (12 Sep 2010)

MacB said:


> That's why I'll keep my front and rear v-brakes
> 
> Seriously, not having a dig, but I read a lot about the perils of riding fixed without foot retention, yet I don't find many that have actually tried it. The ones I have found that ride this way don't seem to consider it an issue.



Al, let us know how you get on when you have you fixed finished with flats


----------



## MacB (12 Sep 2010)

4F said:


> Al, let us know how you get on when you have you fixed finished with flats



Now you know I don't need an invite to babble on about what I've tried and will generally give an honest assessment, tinged by my own personal bias and lack of skills of course.


----------



## BigSteev (16 Sep 2010)

4F said:


> I would suggest that this is the worst option as the last thing you want to do is for your foot to come off the pedal just as you are hitting 170 rpm downhill .....





Then don't let your bike get to 170 rpm downhill. (or learn to spin quicker). Seriously, I've been riding my fixed bikes with flats for 2 years now and I've yet to have an issue.


----------



## 4F (17 Sep 2010)

BigSteev said:


> Then don't let your bike get to 170 rpm downhill. (or learn to spin quicker). Seriously, I've been riding my fixed bikes with flats for 2 years now and I've yet to have an issue.



The issue is not with the rpm or the speed, if so I would use both of my brakes to slow myself down. Before I discovered fixed / spd's I experienced a couple of ocassions on my mtb where my foot slipped off flat pedals, this is certainly not something I would wish to experience riding fixed as I would hate to think what the back of my legs would look like.


----------



## RedBike (17 Sep 2010)

4F said:


> The issue is not with the rpm or the speed, if so I would use both of my brakes to slow myself down. Before I discovered fixed / spd's I experienced a couple of ocassions on my mtb where my foot slipped off flat pedals, this is certainly not something I would wish to experience riding fixed as I would hate to think what the back of my legs would look like.



I've ridden a fixed road bike with trainers / flats without too much of a problem. Although it's not as easy to 'brake' via the pedals I never had any trouble keeping my feet on the pedals. 

However...

The first time I rode my MTB after converting it to fixed wheel I put flat pedals on. My thinking was that flats would make it easier to just lift my feet off the pedals on the downhills and get off the bike in a hurry if I needed to. On the first dip in the track I came to the pedals just vanished from under me and then promptly hit me VERY hard on the back of the legs. 
That was the last time I ever rode the MTB fixed wheel without clipless pedals.


----------



## RedBike (17 Sep 2010)

The mega low (32x18) gearing of the MTB (it was a 29er) certainly made controlling the bkes speed via the pedals a lot easier. I could skid the MTB to a hault, whereas skidding on the road bike was near impossible.


----------



## Craggy (30 Sep 2010)

dave r said:


> And me, been on Toe-Clips and straps for about 25 years, its clipless that I struggle with. I tried SPD's about three years ago and couldn't get on with them, didn't like them and went back to Toe-Clips after using them for a summer. I've just got a new geared bike and have Time Freerides on it, I'm finding them better than the SPD's but I'm still not happy and struggling with the clippy in/out thing at the moment.



i,m still learning to get away smoothly on my fixed,ive had power grip straps,now gone over to eggbeaters,i think this is for good.i,m sure it,s just practice,irrespective of the type of pedals i use.


----------



## mangid (1 Oct 2010)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm not against clipless though, have looks on the road-bike, single-sided SPDs on the hackbike and never got to change the fixie. If I did I would go for Looks probably, but for now toe-clips and straps suit my needs for occasional use.



Been riding SPD's on my fixed for years, single sided Ultegra (from before the days of SPD-R). Never pulled out climbing up hill, or detached going down. PD-A600's look like they would be the current day equivalent (the Ultegra's have been maintenance free for 30K+ miles). 

Flipping into single sided is easy, and if you practise your track stand you'll only have to do it a couple of times a day anyway ;-)

--
Dan


----------



## robin IX (11 Oct 2010)

I'm using clips and straps, it just takes time to get used to how you flick the pedal round then jam your foot in.

Was thinking about going clipless as the general consensus on here is that its better, and my sister and her boyfriend both said clipless was much nicer feeling in general. The only drawback that I can see is that currently I can wear whatever I like on my feet which is quite nice.

When funds allow I'm definitely going to give it (clipless) a go.


----------



## Craggy (12 Oct 2010)

what about eggbeaters?


----------



## Patos (13 Oct 2010)

I currently use velcro strap ons




made by BO gear (http://www.bogear.com.au/help.html)in Australia for a wide bmx style platform without trouble and have had powerstraps in the past as well, as for toe clips I like them but felt limited by the choice of shoes as I have a wide foot and also use spd but only on my mtb at the moment as the shoes look a little tatty.


----------



## frank9755 (14 Oct 2010)

RedBike said:


> I've ridden a fixed road bike with trainers / flats without too much of a problem. Although it's not as easy to 'brake' via the pedals I never had any trouble keeping my feet on the pedals.
> 
> However...
> 
> ...




I rode fixed for the first time yesterday. My new bike (Pompino) came and I rode it round the block. I'd put on flat pedals and had a couple of 'moments' where I tried to freewheel, without success. I think that if I had foot retention, my descending foot would be pulled down, which would remind me what was happening and left in a position where I could regain control, rather than being left hanging, waiting for the pedal to come back and scrape off some skin - which is what happened.

My conclusion from 5 minutes riding and reading this is that:
- if you know what you are doing, riding fixed without retention should be fine
- for a learner, retention probably helps to get the hang of it.

I hope to come back shortly with personal experience of the second point!


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2010)

robin IX said:


> I'm using clips and straps, it just takes time to get used to how you flick the pedal round then jam your foot in.
> 
> Was thinking about going clipless as the general consensus on here is that its better, and my sister and her boyfriend both said clipless was much nicer feeling in general. The only drawback that I can see is that currently I can wear whatever I like on my feet which is quite nice.
> 
> When funds allow I'm definitely going to give it (clipless) a go.



I am running clips and straps on my fixed and clipless on my geared bike. The geared bike is Sunday best, club and leisure rides. The fixed is commuting and general running about. I don't feel any difference between the two systems, apart from having to wear cycling shoes all the time with clipless. For commuting and general running about I find clips and straps are better, much easier and more convenient.


----------



## colinr (14 Oct 2010)

> My conclusion from 5 minutes riding and reading this is that:
> - if you know what you are doing, riding fixed without retention should be fine



It really isn't! Routinely hitting 120+ rpm you want your feet staying in place because if they come off, they're not getting back on 

I know a lot of people that ride straps just fine. Me, I prefer SPDs, whatever floats your boat. But no retention is for freestyle, polo and people that hate themselves.


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Oct 2010)

Andy84 said:


> I've flipped my rear wheel on my boardman to fixed, but I'm really struggling with starting off!
> 
> I'm currently using the supplied pedals with toe clips and once I get going I'm fine, however I have to hold on to a lampost / railings etc. to get my 2nd foot in the toe clips.
> 
> ...




Good,it's not just me and my Boardman in fixed mode !!! For some reason i cannot get my other foot in the clips either unless i nearly stop in trackstand mode and flick ! It's a right bugger in traffic i an tell you,but on a run in the country no problem.


----------



## tyred (14 Oct 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> Good,it's not just me and my Boardman in fixed mode !!!  For some reason i cannot get my other foot in the clips either unless i nearly stop in trackstand mode and flick !  It's a right bugger in traffic i an tell you,but on a run in the country no problem.



Try finding a set of leather straps. The modern type are too flexible, collapse in on themeselves and snag your shoes. Leather is much better. Brooks do them but there are cheaper options if you look around on ebay.


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Oct 2010)

tyred said:


> Try finding a set of leather straps. The modern type are too flexible, collapse in on themeselves and snag your shoes. Leather is much better. Brooks do them but there are cheaper options if you look around on ebay.



Cheers,that was my next plan if i still keep having trouble with the clips that came with the bike.I not one for SPD's because i normally like to wear normal footwear.Other than that issue the bike is bloody brilliant !


----------



## Fiona N (14 Oct 2010)

Craggy said:


> what about eggbeaters?



Crank Brothers Smarty pedals are cheaper and maybe more appropriate on a road fixed. They (eggbeaters) are fantastic off-road and I used them last winter in the snowy conditions because of the same problems with cleats getting full of snow/ice but Smarty or Candy pedals are nicer with the bigger platform.


----------

